# The Seatbelt Snoozer



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

We were given these as a gift for Christmas.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BUTCS0/ref=asc_df_B000BUTCS01900650?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-1593-86-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B000BUTCS0

They wrap directly around a seatbelt and can be used with backless and HB boosters.

Anyone have any experience with it? Wondering if they are actually safe to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

No, they aren't safe, for the same reason that wearing a coat in the car (car seat or seatbelt) isn't safe. There should be minimal fabric (i.e., street clothes only) between the human body and the restraining belt. Every cm of puffiness from clothes means more energy transfer to the spine, brain and organs in an accident. Nothing should ever be wrapped around a seatbelt or car seat harness strap.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't seen these in person, but from reading the amazon page it seems as though the pillow is on top of the seat belt, and only the velcro is wrapped around the belt and in that case it would seem safe to use...


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing should be wrapped around a seatbelt. Nothing, including velcro.

Also, any child who is unable to remain in an upright position does not belong in a booster, and the design of this particular item would definitely encourage slouching out of position.

If children are falling out of position in their boosters and can't be trained to put their heads all the way back to hold themselves upright, the solution is a harnessed seat.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> No, they aren't safe, for the same reason that wearing a coat in the car (car seat or seatbelt) isn't safe. There should be minimal fabric (i.e., street clothes only) between the human body and the restraining belt. Every cm of puffiness from clothes means more energy transfer to the spine, brain and organs in an accident. Nothing should ever be wrapped around a seatbelt or car seat harness strap.


But MOST seats come with padding on the straps. My incredibly safe BeSafe izi combi certainly does.... Or does this apply to after-market additions only?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

There's a huge difference between your padding and a random thing thrown together by someone who doesn't know anything about safety or crashes; your padding was CRASH TESTED with the seat. And it's not just a matter of throwing on some poofy straps. Companies have had to redesign shoulder pads after discovering that their seat failed crash testing. Other companies have had to put warnings on labels that say the padding can only be used with children of certain weights, or rear facing as opposed to forward facing. Small things; even VERY small things, can change a seat that passes crash testing into one that doesn't. The same is true of seat belts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoBecGo*
> 
> But MOST seats come with padding on the straps. My incredibly safe BeSafe izi combi certainly does.... Or does this apply to after-market additions only?


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I have them sitting a donation box, as I hate throwing anything away. I wonder if I should just toss themin the trash?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, if they're not safe enough for your kids, they aren't safe enough for anyone else's kids, either. I hate wasting things, too, so I know it's hard to throw them away!


----------

